# Best Game with Furries



## A Fluffy Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok, I'm still new here so forgive any ignance ^^

What is the best game that's revolved around furries? The ones that jump to my mind are Okami, Beyond Good and Evil, Final Fantasy X (Kimarhi right), Sly Cooper and Ratchet and Clank. 
Probably forgetting some others, but I wanna know some I haven't before! Friend request if you want a wolfy, gamer friend =3


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 24, 2010)

Final Fantasy 9

Freya

That is all


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 24, 2010)

Breath of Fire series.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 24, 2010)

Suikoden?

I <3 <3 Sergeant Joe in III and Ridley in II :3 :3


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 24, 2010)

Well I liked Rogue Galaxies Diego...he was win <3
And that blue thingy as well xD


----------



## Seas (Jan 24, 2010)

Morrowind. 
But Oblivion is good too.


----------



## Korex (Jan 24, 2010)

Is Bloody roar counted??


----------



## Carenath (Jan 24, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Breath of Fire series.


There were furries in that game?

My vote goes to Ratchet & Clank, a great series.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh yeah Bloody Roar...that was hot furry action 
Guado the Lion...-drools-


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 24, 2010)

Carenath said:


> There were furries in that game?
> 
> My vote goes to Ratchet & Clank, a great series.


 Uh, Yeah.


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Jan 24, 2010)

ratchet and clank gets my vote an does crash bandicoot count?


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 24, 2010)

I guess so...he sure looks like an animal (just forgot what kind xD)


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jan 24, 2010)

I got to go with Conker's Bad Fur Day, that squirrel just makes me laugh. That or Banjo Kazooie. Curse my obsession with Rare games.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 24, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> I got to go with Conker's Bad Fur Day, that squirrel just makes me laugh. That or Banjo Kazooie. Curse my obsession with Rare games.



the n64 version of conkers bad fur day was the best game on the n64. No exceptions.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jan 24, 2010)

Whitemountaintiger said:


> the n64 version of conkers bad fur day was the best game on the n64. No exceptions.


Iunno the Banjo series is up there. Ah! I can't decide.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 24, 2010)

Whitemountaintiger said:


> the n64 version of conkers bad fur day was the best game on the n64. No exceptions.



Ocarina of mother fucking Time. 

Perfect fucking Dark.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 24, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> Iunno the Banjo series is up there. Ah! I can't decide.



don't get me wrong, I'm a big fan of banjo. But conker is so badass and so unique that he wins. The multiplayer should be put on xbox live arcade, I know I would buy it.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 24, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Ocarina of mother fucking Time.
> 
> Perfect fucking Dark.



Legend of zelda is overrated, I have not yet played perfect dark.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 24, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> Morrowind.
> But Oblivion is good too.


I prefer Oblivion. I don't have to spend as much time fixing it as I do Morrowind. 



Whitemountaintiger said:


> *Legend of zelda is overrated*, I have not yet played perfect dark.


You and I are not going to get along well.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jan 24, 2010)

Whitemountaintiger said:


> don't get me wrong, I'm a big fan of banjo. But conker is so badass and so unique that he wins. The multiplayer should be put on xbox live arcade, I know I would buy it.


 Ya I wish they would put Conker on Xbox Arcade, I would buy it as well. 

And, you need to play Perfect Dark, its another great game by Rare.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 24, 2010)

ÅŒkami, Sly Cooper, Spyro and Elder Scrolls come to mind. Of course there are many more than that, but a short list works. c:


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 24, 2010)

morrowind


----------



## Milo (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm thinking of some japanese game with these two anthro's. one was a grey muscular wolf, and the other was brown and skinny. they were both adorable 

but aside from that, I'd say Klonoa, Wolf o' donell, or (specifically) the starfox adventures version of fox mcloud. he looked better cause he didn't have that weird pointy triangle head shape he does now :V


----------



## A Fluffy Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> I got to go with Conker's Bad Fur Day, that squirrel just makes me laugh. That or Banjo Kazooie. Curse my obsession with Rare games.



How could I forget Banjo an Conker! Great games; kept me up at night. What furries are in Oblivion, never played it. Also I have some faint memory of a PSX game that had anthro cats in mech suits 0.o any idea?


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Jan 24, 2010)

klonoa! woo havent heard that game in a long while! lets see you got sonic. eco the dolphin. altered beast count?..viva pinata. and thats all i can think of.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 24, 2010)

Whitemountaintiger said:


> the n64 version of conkers bad fur day was the best game on the n64. No exceptions.


Lol wut?



Ishnuvalok said:


> Ocarina of mother fucking Time.


Majora's Maskis better.



Whitemountaintiger said:


> Legend of zelda is overrated


What a poor excuse.



Milo said:


> I'm thinking of some japanese game with these two anthro's. one was a grey muscular wolf, and the other was brown and skinny. they were both adorable


Calling it now, Suikoden Tierkreis*.*



Milo said:


> but aside from that, I'd say Klonoa,


Not everyone is a cub fur, Ryan! :V



Milo said:


> Wolf o' donell, or (specifically) the starfox adventures version of fox mcloud. he looked better cause he didn't have that weird pointy triangle head shape he does now :V


No, Because that game the worst Starfox game in the series


----------



## DecepticonSilent (Jan 24, 2010)

Well, there's a lot actually. The first one off the top of my head would be Suikoden. In the first game, I loved the Kobolds. Especially the young one that was trying to cure his friends. Can't remember his name off hand since it's been a while.

Sonic is another one, but that just seems too obvious. Not to mention, the games really seem to be going downhill, IMO.

And Final Fantasy... Do Moogles count? I love Moogles. <3


----------



## Milo (Jan 24, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Calling it now, Suikoden Tierkreis*.*


 
I don't know... I googled and found nothing |:C



			
				Perverted Impact said:
			
		

> Not everyone is a cub fur, Ryan! :V


 
wh... I don't even... lol woops, I meant kogenta, not klonoa, although I still like klonoa... not in the way you seem to specify though :|



			
				Perverted Impact said:
			
		

> No, Because that game the worst Starfox game in the series



agree to disagree


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 24, 2010)

DecepticonSilent said:


> And Final Fantasy... Do Moogles count? I love Moogles. <3


I don't know if moogles would count as furries. I've seen a few on FA, but not to many. I tend to abuse them in games where you can actually use them. (inb4- Sexual Joke) 
FFTA2
Moogle Gunner + Ultima Charge = Rape


----------



## Milo (Jan 24, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I don't know if moogles would count as furries. I've seen a few on FA, but not to many. I tend to abuse them in games where you can actually use them. (inb4- Sexual Joke)
> FFTA2
> Moogle Gunner + Ultima Charge = Rape



moogles are totally furry. there's porn of it, therefore furries will fap to it, therefore it is part of the furry fandom. plus... they have fur xD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> I don't know... I googled and found nothing |:C


 Try harder.



Milo said:


> wh... I don't even... lol woops, I meant kogenta, not klonoa, although I still like klonoa... not in the way you seem to specify though :|


 Lol, Kogenta is a cub fur too.



Milo said:


> agree to disagree


 The legend of Krystal: Starfox adventures. :V


----------



## Milo (Jan 24, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Lol, Kogenta is a cub fur too.



...I'd rather be looking at that, than baby furries having sex in diapers. :V if kogenta is cub, then damn, that sucks...

btw, who is that in your avi? he looks cool


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 24, 2010)

Ummm.... Oblivion. 

Argonians and Khajiits anybody?


----------



## Milo (Jan 24, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Ummm.... Oblivion.
> 
> Argonians and Khajiits anybody?



enough with oblivion... the games sucks in today's standards ok? |:C 

although argonians ARE kinda cool


----------



## A Fluffy Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

DecepticonSilent said:


> Well, there's a lot actually. The first one off the top of my head would be Suikoden. In the first game, I loved the Kobolds. Especially the young one that was trying to cure his friends. Can't remember his name off hand since it's been a while.
> 
> Sonic is another one, but that just seems too obvious. Not to mention, the games really seem to be going downhill, IMO.
> 
> And Final Fantasy... Do Moogles count? I love Moogles. <3



Suikoden, I've heard it is a really good game with a great plot but didn't know there were furries in it. I gotta put on my list of games to play which is sadly long! Moogles definitely look like furries to me, their covered in it :3


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> enough with oblivion... the games sucks in today's standards ok? |:C
> 
> although argonians ARE very sexy



Fix'd :V 

And Oblivion is awesome, you sir, should stfu, or pay the fine. 







:V


----------



## DecepticonSilent (Jan 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> enough with oblivion... the games sucks in today's standards ok? |:C
> 
> although argonians ARE kinda cool


 
This is one... Where' I'm going to have to disagree. The possibilities in that game are insane. I'll say that the main story was sub-par, but the sidequests tend to make up for that. I really should play it again...



A Fluffy Smith said:


> Suikoden, I've heard it is a really good game with a great plot but didn't know there were furries in it. I gotta put on my list of games to play which is sadly long! Moogles definitely look like furries to me, their covered in it :3


 
Yeah. They don't show up until quite a bit later in the game, but they are there. =3
And I recall scalies in the third game.


----------



## Milo (Jan 24, 2010)

DecepticonSilent said:


> This is one... Where' I'm going to have to disagree. The possibilities in that game are insane. I'll say that the main story was sub-par, but the sidequests tend to make up for that. I really should play it again...



I know the game is still good. it's just, this guy NEVER shuts up about oblivion... he makes me want to hate it as much as WoW :I


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> ...I'd rather be looking at that, than baby furries having sex in diapers. :V if kogenta is cub, then damn, that sucks...


 And that makes Rangetsu a pedophilia.



Milo said:


> btw, who is that in your avi? he looks cool


My waifu.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> I know the game is still good. it's just, this guy NEVER shuts up about oblivion... he makes me want to hate it as much as WoW :I



I love Oblivion. 

What level is you Character? Mine's 50, but I have the PC version, so I haxed to get to that level of course like all of my other fellow PC brethren.


----------



## Milo (Jan 24, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> I love Oblivion.
> 
> What level is you Character? Mine's 50, but I have the PC version, so I haxed to get to that level of course like all of my other fellow PC brethren.



I like bethesda a little less because of people like you >:I no but seriously, it's hard to enjoy a game you once loved when people start turning it into a bunch of meme's... ya know, I might actually like halo, if it WEREN'T infested with a nation of douchebags :\


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> I like bethesda a little less because of people like you >:I no but seriously, it's hard to enjoy a game you once loved when people start turning it into a bunch of meme's... ya know



By azura by azura by azura!!!



Milo said:


> ya know, I might actually like halo, if it WEREN'T infested with a nation of douchebags :\



Yo Dawg wanna ride in my pimped up Warthog? I'll park it in two parking spaces instead of one cuz I'm a douchebag and that's what douchebags do :V


----------



## Milo (Jan 24, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> By azura by azura by azura!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Dawg wanna ride in my pimped up Warthog? I'll park it in two parking spaces instead of one cuz I'm a douchebag and that's what douchebags do :V



you're such a conformist... I'd like you more if you were just yourself for once :\


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> you're such a conformist... I'd like you more if you were just yourself for once :\



Nah, I'm not a conformist. 

But I'll have to admit right now I'm not really myself, I'm very bored and tired so I'm just posting random things to pass the time.


----------



## DecepticonSilent (Jan 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> I know the game is still good. it's just, this guy NEVER shuts up about oblivion... he makes me want to hate it as much as WoW :I


 
I guess i can kind of understand that(no offense to Darkwing). Part of the reason I don't like Naruto is hearing about it a lot. That's also why I didn't like Final Fantasy 7 for a long time(I like it well enough now, but I still prefer the older games, particularly 4 and 6).



Darkwing said:


> I love Oblivion.
> 
> What level is you Character? Mine's 50, but I have the PC version, so I haxed to get to that level of course like all of my other fellow PC brethren.


 
It's been a LONG time since I've played, so I'm not really sure. Especially since I have a lot of characters(how could I not with all the different choices in the game?). I can say that my main one was a Dark Elf in the Warrior's Guild though. I plan on getting back to it sometime soon. I have both the PC and Xbox 360 versions, but since I'm bad with PC controls, I tend to play the X360 one more.


----------



## Milo (Jan 24, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Nah, I'm not a conformist.
> 
> But I'll have to admit right now I'm not really myself, I'm very bored and tired so I'm just posting random things to pass the time.



well stop bringing 4chan to the site |:I


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 24, 2010)

DecepticonSilent said:


> That's also why I didn't like Final Fantasy 7 for a long time



I <3 Final Fantasy 7! I downloaded it onto my PSP Go! 



Milo said:


> well stop bringing 4chan to the site |:I



Nuuu.


----------



## Milo (Jan 24, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> PSP Go!



you have horrible taste in alot of things *tear*


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> you have horrible taste in alot of things *tear*



The PSPGo fucking rocks.

I'm playing Final Fantasy 7 on my PSPGo right now as I'm typing this.


----------



## Milo (Jan 24, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> The PSPGo fucking rocks.
> 
> I'm playing Final Fantasy 7 on my PSPGo right now as I'm typing this.



you DO know the original PSP does that as well right? :| 

not to mention, I can beat that any day. I could be playing zelda ocarina of time on my PSP right now as I'm typing this... can your PSP do that?


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> you DO know the original PSP does that as well right? :|



I know, but the original PSP just sucks. It's big and blocky, and it doesn't even fit in your pocket. Also, don't forget the huge ass UMD's. 

I'm sorry, but I hated the UMD's, good fucking riddance to those hideous things.



Milo said:


> not to mention, I can beat that any day. I could be playing zelda, ocarina of time on my PSP right now as I'm typing this... can your PSP do that?



No, my PSP can't do that. But I heard that the N64 emulator on the PSP is pretty laggy anyways.


----------



## Milo (Jan 24, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> I know, but the original PSP just sucks. It's big and blocky, and it doesn't even fit in your pocket. Also, don't forget the huge ass UMD's.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I hated the UMD's, good fucking riddance to those hideous things.
> 
> ...



ah yes, I'd rather pay $200 for something that's completely unmoddable, than $90 for something I can do just about ANYTHING with... and btw, I CAN fit my PSP in my pocket. :V


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> ah yes, I'd rather pay $200 for something that's completely unmoddable, than $90 for something I can do just about ANYTHING with... and btw, I CAN fit my PSP in my pocket. :V



Idc what you say, but you can still do plenty of things with OFW. And with the increasing number of apps/games being released for OFW, you really can't argue with that. And, also, if I put in CFW, I wouldn't be able to access my PSN Account. 

And, also, Sony could do a lot more with the PSP Go then they already did. They just didn't want to make people butthurt. It kinda pisses me off when I think about it, but meh.


----------



## Milo (Jan 25, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Idc what you say, but you can still do plenty of things with OFW. And with the increasing number of apps/games being released for OFW, you really can't argue with that. And, also, if I put in CFW, I wouldn't be able to access my PSN Account.
> 
> And, also, Sony could do a lot more with the PSP Go then they already did. They just didn't want to make people butthurt. It kinda pisses me off when I think about it, but meh.



you have to think in poor people standards... PSP fat 1000 is the poor person's ultimate system. 

and dude, you know the new firmware allows you to go online right? :| CFW isn't just firmware that let's you play games, it's firmware that's constantly being worked on, and constantly getting better


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> you have to think in poor people standards... PSP fat 1000 is the poor person's ultimate system.



Yes, yes, I'll have to agree with you there. 



Milo said:


> and dude, you know the new firmware allows you to go online right? :| CFW isn't just firmware that let's you play games, it's firmware that's constantly being worked on, and constantly getting better



Good point.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone recall "small arms" on xbox live arcade? It isn't much, I know, but it's worth a mention nonetheless.


----------



## A Fluffy Smith (Jan 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> ah yes, I'd rather pay $200 for something that's completely unmoddable, than $90 for something I can do just about ANYTHING with... and btw, I CAN fit my PSP in my pocket. :V



Holy shizznant there's psp's around $90!!! I think I can finally play FF7 &8 on the go! FF7 has a pretty cool furry character, Go Red XIII!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 25, 2010)

A Fluffy Smith said:


> Holy shizznant there's psp's around $90!!! I think I can finally play FF7 &8 on the go! FF7 has a pretty cool furry character, Go Red XIII!


He's lying, Don't listen to him.

Anyways, The Breath of Fire series (Well BoF 1-4) has furries AND it doesn't suck as a game. (Unlike some of the game that were previously mentioned)


----------



## Milo (Jan 25, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> He's lying, Don't listen to him.
> 
> Anyways, The Breath of Fire series (Well BoF 1-4) has furries AND it doesn't suck as a game. (Unlike some of the game that were previously mentioned)



...I bought my PSP at gamestop for $90 :|


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 25, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> The PSPGo fucking rocks.



lol no.

-Shitty, locked in DLC pricing. Enjoy paying full retail price for your DLC, while the rest of us get the UMD copy, sometimes on launch day for 5-10 dollars less. Oh for more salt in your wounds, enjoy your DLC copy while those who buy the UMD copy also get to enjoy pre-order bonuses, (If your playing Atlus games, that means..shoot, all of them)

-Stuck with a system who's default battery life matches a 2001-3001 series with the stock battery that ships with the system. Gee, wasn't removal of that UMD drive supposed to save money? Let's not even bring the battery life of a PSP with a 2200mAh battery pack in it.

-Rebuying all your PSP add-ons again.

-Stuck waiting weeks or longer for new releases to make it to PSN, while those who buy the UMD get it on day one.

-Don't like it? Too bad, there is no reselling of your DLC content.

-No upgrade plan now or likely in the future.

-Paying more then a 2001-3001 PSP for..16 gigs of onboard memory. Meanwhile a 2001-3001 PSP with a 16 Memory Stick Duo still costs less.

-Useless with Memory Stick Duo.

-Costs $60 more if you want TV output, compared again to a 2001-3001 PSP which costs..$20.


----------



## Icen (Jan 25, 2010)

To play with furries? L4D2.

With furries in it? Fuck that.


----------



## Keshiji (Jan 25, 2010)

Heroes of Newerth have some furry heroes!


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 25, 2010)

How about Fire Emblem? The newer games have anthro characters.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 25, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> lol no.
> 
> -Shitty, locked in DLC pricing. Enjoy paying full retail price for your DLC, while the rest of us get the UMD copy, sometimes on launch day for 5-10 dollars less. Oh for more salt in your wounds, enjoy your DLC copy while those who buy the UMD copy also get to enjoy pre-order bonuses, (If your playing Atlus games, that means..shoot, all of them)
> 
> ...



Like I said before, UMDs can suck my dick, they are big bulky and ugly. 

And plus, what if your UMD, or worse, your UMD drive, breaks? Yeah, you would be wishing for the Go if that happened. 

And plus, once you buy your games online, you can always download them again anytime if the game gets corrupted, or if the PSP breaks. If your UMD broke, I don't think you would be able to replace it, unless you bought the game again of course.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 25, 2010)

I haven't played many video games...
But the best ones would be Super Smash Bros Brawl and Bloody Roar. I'd also add the Pokemon Games (especially Platinum).


----------



## Zydala (Jan 25, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Like I said before, UMDs can suck my dick, they are big bulky and ugly.
> 
> And plus, what if your UMD, or worse, your UMD drive, breaks? Yeah, you would be wishing for the Go if that happened.
> 
> And plus, once you buy your games online, you can always download them again anytime if the game gets corrupted, or if the PSP breaks. If your UMD broke, I don't think you would be able to replace it, unless you bought the game again of course.



Well, wait... it doesn't matter if your UMD drive breaks b/c you'd have to buy another system anyway, same as if a pspGo would break. except... it wouldn't cost so much to replace it compared to the Go. And in both scenarios you still have access to the games you bought already.

And the difference between a non-working UMD out of the box and corrupted data is the same, too, because both can be replaced with no cost (depending on return policies of course). The only real time a UMD owner would be in trouble is if he, I dunno, stepped on the thing and broke the disc... which is the same as stepping and breaking a blu-ray DVD... same as breaking a cartridge... which is sort of your own dumb luck.

Digital downloading has a lot of pros and cons right now, most of the cons being that it's a) sometimes more expensive, in hardware peripheral and otherwise, and b) not being able to physically own it so you can resell. People are working on solutions for both.



~*~*~*~*~*~

HEY BACK ON TOPIC! You know what game was cool? Chrono Cross. I loved Pip so much <3 and the mermaid lady too what's-her-face. Lynx as the main antagonist(/protagonist??) was pretty cool too.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 25, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> How about Fire Emblem? The newer games have anthro characters.


 No they don't.


Milo said:


> ...I bought my PSP at gamestop for $90 :|


 New or used?


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 25, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> New or used?



Most likely used. 

There's never a PSP I found in a store that was worth $90.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm going to go way back to Darkstalkers (Felicia is one of the hottest video game vixens imo) , Star Fox Adventures (Krystal being another hot video game vixen)

Best game ever is.....TMNT : Turtles in Time.  Xbox Arcade version is okay, not as good as the original though.

My psp is hacked with cfw, emulators, psptube, and a red faceplate and I don't even think i would get 90$ for it.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 26, 2010)

OP: I think you mean "furrybait".  These games are not full of furries, they are full of anthropomorphic characters with animalistic traits of various types.  Furries are the PEOPLE who wank off to these anthro characters.

The entire Elder Scrolls series has the Khajiit (cat-like people) and the Argonians (Lizardfolk).  There are a number of other races that would be furrybait - the Ka-Po'tun, Tsaesci and Tang Mo from Akavir (mentioned in the games, never actually put in by Bethesda themselves AFAIK).

Inherit the Earth: Quest for the Orb is pretty blatant furrybait.

The Wizardry series (at least 7 and 8, anyway) have a number of races such as Felpurr, Rawulf, Dracons, and Lizardmen.


EDIT: I dunno about you people but I've found Suikoden Tierkreis to be a crashing bore so far.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 26, 2010)

Tycho said:


> EDIT: I dunno about you people but I've found Suikoden Tierkreis to be a crashing bore so far.


 Not liking it?


----------



## Bando (Jan 26, 2010)

Rawr stoledmy Morrowind idea. Kahjiit make the best theives ever :3


----------



## Tycho (Jan 26, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Not liking it?



I'm not terribly far into it (just past the part where you first find the other Marica and help her kill the renegade) but about the biggest thrills I've gotten out of it are when I first got to toy around with magic (or marks of the stars, whatever) and when I used a co-op maneuver with Dirk in the party (lotsa damage yay).  Waiting for some interesting mechanic to pop up or something.  Story's OK, but with as little knowledge of the Suikoden series as I have, I get limited enjoyment from it I guess.  Also, OVER THE TOP REACTIONS FROM CHARACTERS, WHAT?!?!


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 26, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Like I said before, UMDs can suck my dick, they are big bulky and ugly.
> 
> And plus, what if your UMD, or worse, your UMD drive, breaks? Yeah, you would be wishing for the Go if that happened.
> 
> And plus, once you buy your games online, you can always download them again anytime if the game gets corrupted, or if the PSP breaks. If your UMD broke, I don't think you would be able to replace it, unless you bought the game again of course.



All PSP's can download games, braintrust. And i've never had a issue with a broken UMD game. Of course it seems I know how to handle software.


----------



## Korex (Jan 26, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> Oh yeah Bloody Roar...that was hot furry action
> Guado the Lion...-drools-



haha he sure is.. xD


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 26, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> All PSP's can download games, braintrust. And i've never had a issue with a broken UMD game. Of course it seems I know how to handle software.



Or course all PSP models can download games, but why buy a PSP that's not built for downloading games? You might as well buy the UMD's if you have one of the earlier model PSP's. 

The PSP Go is built exclusively for downloading games, maximizing the overall portability of the system. That's something different.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 26, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> I'm going to go way back to Darkstalkers (Felicia is one of the hottest video game vixens imo)


Felicia is not a furry. WTH


----------



## Tycho (Jan 26, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Felicia is not a furry. WTH



Kemonomimi.  Furrybait.  Close enough for most furries.


----------



## Envy (Jan 28, 2010)

You guys are very... Mainstream. Not a bad thing, but come one; there are masses of games with furries if you care to look XD

Whats your forte?

I'll skip over platformers; furries are so ubiquitous in that genre it's not worth mentioning.

Lets say you like point and click adventures. Just off the top of my head you have Inherit the Earth and Sam and Max

How about shooters? Fur fighters is a good one, and the obvious Star Fox series. You may also like Vivisector, but then again, you may not.

What about RPGs? Dig up an old copy of Albion, it's a classic.

What about something that you think wouldn't meld well? Say your looking for a Survival Horror? Well, theres a very unique one based on (and titled) Gregory Horror Show available for PS2.

Just want to punch your enemies? Legend of Kay is about equal parts beat-em-up and platformer, or you could go for Altered Beast. As previously mentioned, Turtles in Time is a good choice too.

Puzzles your thing? Get Klonoa 2 on PS2, it's something of the Portal of platformers. (1 was a straight platformer though)

There are even some X-rated date sims if you know where to look. Tail Tale, for instance.


----------



## Riptor (Jan 29, 2010)

Let's get some scalies all up in this bitch!

Plissken from Contra Rebirth is an anthro lizard, salamander to be precise, apparently. He also has no good fanart. Seriously, I checked FA, DeviantArt and Google Images and I got nothing except one Rule 34 pic. Fuck you people. :|

There's also Gunter from Galaxy Fight, which was a pretty generic fighting game where he was basically the big grappler type. 

And finally, since I'm really stretching the term 'great' here, Kamhack, this tribal lizard warrior, from Eradicator, which was basically a generic FPS that came out after Duke Nukem 3D.

Makes me sad that more games don't have scalies in the hero role.  They're usually set as invading armies of mindless warriors, in sci-fi or fantasy.


----------

